# Newbie looking for some help with splitter



## deeraddict (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi, just joined the forum looking for some help with hydralics as I am clueless.
I bought a used homeade splitter. The cylinder surges when retracting and also sometimes on the out stroke, when not under a load. Not sure if I may have air in the system or if I am starving the cylinder. Have an 11 horse motor on the splitter, I am not sure of the GPM of the pump and about a 6 gallon resivior. I wonder if it could be the control.

Thanks,


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

sounds like air could be in it somewhere..... If it were mine, I would first get all the old fluid out and get some new in and bleed the air out. That may solve it


----------



## PastorPWM (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the same problem, and I have already changed the fluid and added a filter. My splitter uses an open hydraulic system. With constant engine speed the cylinder surges on a 2 sec cycle.


----------

